# sshfs kills Internet

## 1veedo

Mounting using sshfs seems to kill the Internet on both the host and server computer.  Current connections stay open, like bittorrent traffic seems to keep going, but it essentially kills the Internet - like opening new websites :/

It happens right when I mount one folder even before transferring any large files across.

----------

## Jimini

Do your logfiles contain any helpful information about that? Do you use iptables or something that could block your traffic, when triggered - like fail2ban, for example?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## 1veedo

I cant find any useful messages in dmesg.

It happens after I transfer lots of data across the network.  It seems like dns stops working.

----------

## xibo

Is tcpdump -v port not ssh or something like that telling you are even sending the name lookup requests?

If not, /etc/resolv.conf and the syslog ( /var/log/messages, not dmesg ) may contain some hints/problems

----------

